# My skis are worn out. Any reason I shouldn't get the same skis for next 5 years?



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2016)

Since 2010 I've had Rossignol Phantom 80s at 185 length and these were a massive improvement over anything I'd skied before.

I have abused the heck out of these skis and it's a wonder they only have some top coat damage, worn edges (that's my bad), scrapes in the base and one small bubble in the base.

Pros:
- Stiff and rugged, high speeds don't phase them
- Maneuverable even at 185 dodging trees and taking on very steep technical terrain is a delight
- Bad-ass looks. They're all black and have a translucent bald Eagle which I'm in love with
- Raised back tip, camber, and a perfect front shovel. Like new skis are still trying to figure out this magic formula.
- They can take a beating
- Very very good in bumps either slipping through them or zipping through them
- Plow through chop very nicely as they have some dampness and weight to them

Cons:
- Suck on glare ice

So I'm thinking possibilities...
1. Atomic Vantage 90 Ti
2. Dynastar Powertrack 89 or 84
3. Get another pair of Rossignol Phantom 80s, same length, better bindings

Option #3 I could do for cheaper, although it's getting near impossible to find these now.

Why should I change skis when I find almost no faults in the one I've become adapted to and love?

Opinions welcome


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 24, 2016)

Why change? Has your ability changed over the past 5 years? Ski technology has also changed. Nothing wrong with the same skis, but there may be better skis out there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 24, 2016)

Has ski technology really changed that much in five years?   I'm suspect.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2016)

I've become a better skier but I was pretty good when I got the skis. I'd say I've grown into making the most out of them. There might be a bit of room to continue to grow into them.

That's the part I'm skeptical of... has ski technology really changed? Maybe for some skis, but are they the best because of it? Does some honeycomb construction make an actually better ski?

The skis I'm looking at seem to have a very similar shape and raised back / camber / not crazy-rocker tip. Seems like I'm looking for the same thing just with a new coat of paint.

So why change? I can't think of a good reason. If my current skis didn't have a little bubble in the bottom I'd sharpen them up for another couple seasons at least.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2016)

The best race skis on the planet will suck on glare ice if not tuned frequently.  So, if you want better ice performance, that's on you.

I'm a big fan of my Nordica Steadfast for an East coast do anything ski.  They can still be found for cheap.


----------



## Edd (Apr 24, 2016)

I think change is fun. Trying new skis is a good time. I can't see buying the same pair I've been on for years but that's just me.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2016)

Edd said:


> I think change is fun. Trying new skis is a good time. I can't see buying the same pair I've been on for years but that's just me.



+1.  Try something new.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2016)

Edd said:


> I think change is fun. Trying new skis is a good time. I can't see buying the same pair I've been on for years but that's just me.



Normally I agree.

The Steadfast I enjoy so much, I briefly entertained the idea of buying a back up pair to "cellar"


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2016)

I've demoed a few skis over the time I've owned the Phantoms and each time thought they were an interesting novelty but would not have traded them for my Phantoms. I think the last one I demoed was a Rossi Experience 88, which I wasn't impressed with at all.

Since I'm only going to ride 1 pair of skis... 1 ski quiver .. for the forseeable future there's a bit of risk in trying something new. I'm pretty sure I'd enjoy a Dynastar Powertrack or Atomic Vantage although I haven't had a chance to try them.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The best race skis on the planet will suck on glare ice if not tuned frequently.  So, if you want better ice performance, that's on you.
> 
> I'm a big fan of my Nordica Steadfast for an East coast do anything ski.  They can still be found for cheap.



Agree 100%!

"Great" ice skis won't be "great" if they're not tuned!! 

The amount of performance benefit that can be derived with the proper tuning equipment and about 15 minutes of effort IMHO is worth what you spend to buy the tuning gear 100 times over!! Let alone the simple fact you get to appreciate how well a cold beer goes with the smell of melting ski wax!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Has ski technology really changed that much in five years?   I'm suspect.



IMHO depends on what type of skis you're looking at....

Powder skis - not really

Race skis - short of the longer minimum radius on GS skis, not really

Bump skis - not really

Twin tip park/freeride skis - not really

The 1 ski "quiver" slight tip rocker 80-90 underfoot East Coast ski - IMHO YUP!!  Way more versatility now than 5yrs ago


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 24, 2016)

Demo!!!  Set one day, on your own, find the right skis.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I might do a demo day.

DrJeff I think Rossi nailed the "1 ski quiver 80-90 East Coast ski with the Phantom. Kind of like how Specialized pretty much nailed it with the mid 2000's Enduro (I still ride a 2004 frame with maxed out parts for lack of seeing anything noticeably better).

As for tuning... we're in agreement on that. I definitely plan to have a bench and wax setup in my home for next season. This is one area I've been seriously slack. Not that I think it's really held me back very much at all, but it's a nice smell and a nice feeling, and yeah edges a little better after a fresh tune.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2016)

eatskisleep said:


> Why change? Has your ability changed over the past 5 years? Ski technology has also changed. Nothing wrong with the same skis, but there may be better skis out there.



+ 1


----------



## Abubob (Apr 25, 2016)

Go to some local ski shops with the expressed intent not to buy - but to discuss. Figure out what is it that you like about your present skis. Flex them - tip, center and tail and the compare to possible skis you might buy. You've got all summer. Take your time.

Demoing probably not necessary and really, unless you're prepared to buy immediately after demoing then why bother?

Buy a ski that flexes like the one's you've got but be prepared for them to be different anyway. Your present pair is worn out? Then new skis will be different no matter what you buy. You've been making micro adjustments on your old skis as they aged. You will similarly make adjustments to your new skis.

Enjoy the process.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Go to some local ski shops with the expressed intent not to buy - but to discuss. Figure out what is it that you like about your present skis. Flex them - tip, center and tail and the compare to possible skis you might buy. You've got all summer. Take your time.
> 
> Demoing probably not necessary and really, unless you're prepared to buy immediately after demoing then why bother?
> 
> ...



Thanks for this reply. I do have all summer... guess I have time for some hands-on research


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 25, 2016)

Wait for 4th of July sales. I picked up 2 new skis last 4th of July...a front side carver/true hardpack ski and an all mtn 90 waist ski.
Bought them both new in wrapped for $350 shipped. 
Having a quiver of skis to really best deal with the conditions of the day really was nice this yr.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rossignol-P...123862?hash=item5d5a128d96:g:95AAAOSwMmBViEu0

Brand new!!!!! $190.00


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rossignol-P...123862?hash=item5d5a128d96:g:95AAAOSwMmBViEu0
> 
> Brand new!!!!! $190.00



6 pairs available! Tuna could be set for 30 Years for $1140!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 6 pairs available! Tuna could be set for 30 Years for $1140!



I really hate to buy new skis ! I find a pair I like and stick with them till they die. My past purchase without demo satisfaction rate is about 60%. I was just a one ski guy but not anymore.Having a quiver is really the way to go . Old B2's are great in the bumps but lacking in crud , you're right about the Hell & Backs ! Had I not bought them I wouldn't have known the difference as I skied both pairs the same day. Made the crud fun !
Plus if you break something you a familiar pair to fall back on . 

Bubble in base might be repairable with a hypodermic needle an some epoxy ? But $190 for new skis I'd jump on that!


----------



## freeski (Apr 25, 2016)

Rossi Strato 105. They're brown so you don't have to take your skis off "in the woods". Revolutionary wood laminate construction.


----------



## mishka (Apr 25, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Go to some local ski shops with the expressed intent not to buy - but to discuss. Figure out what is it that you like about your present skis. Flex them - tip, center and tail and the compare to possible skis you might buy. You've got all summer. Take your time.
> 
> Demoing probably not necessary and really, unless you're prepared to buy immediately after demoing then why bother?
> 
> ...



this is nonsense… You must be joking


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 25, 2016)

1 - I can't take anyone's advice or written stats and specs. Not sure how they can translate to how you ski and what your body is shaped like. 
2 - given #1 - unless you demo - it's all a crapshoot, no matter how much your BFF loves his/her skis. 

So your options are to go with what you have. Or chill out, loosen your tie, buy something that seems pretty good at an awesome deal and stop obsessing.  Then enjoy getting to try a new pair. Sometimes it's even better than what you have (gasp!). If not - well you bought cheap, lived on the edge a little, and can ditch them for a new pair (crapshoot #2) or go back to the old reliable.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> 1 - I can't take anyone's advice or written stats and specs. Not sure how they can translate to how you ski and what your body is shaped like.
> 2 - given #1 - unless you demo - it's all a crapshoot, no matter how much your BFF loves his/her skis.



I'm a big fan of demoing, although I've found it sometimes difficult to demo the particular pair of skis you want under the conditions you want. That was a big reason the last pair of skis I actually bought without demoing. I did take advice on that pair from my cousin though who at the time was very familiar with my skiing style and knew what other skis I liked as well as listened to my feedback on the skis that I was able to demo. I did get a good deal on the skis during the summer though, so worst case the thought was if I didn't like them I could most likely sell them and get some of my money back.

From a stranger that doesn't know how I ski though, then it could be tough to take advice. This thread is a great example of how people like different skis. Tuna loves his Rossi skis...me on the other hand have never skied a pair of Rossis that I did like!


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 26, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> unless you demo - it's all a crapshoot,.





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My past purchase without demo satisfaction rate is about 60%.



This.

Demoing is a pain in the butt.  It's time consuming, it usually ends up costing money, you don't always have the perfect conditions, but you'll end up with skis you love.

You think you like your skis ?   There may a magical fit out there that you don't even know exist.   My first demo was an eye opener. Tested a dozen all-mountain skis all fitting in the same category.   Some I absolutely hated, most were Ok, but a couple of pairs were perfect fit.  Knew it after half a dozen turns.  Then I zeroed in on the best length.  Considering the number of hours I will spend on a pair of skis, taking time and money to choose well is definitely worth it.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Demoing is a pain in the butt.  It's time consuming, it usually ends up costing money, you don't always have the perfect conditions, but you'll end up with skis you love.
> 
> You think you like your skis ?   There may a magical fit out there that you don't even know exist.   My first demo was an eye opener. Tested a dozen all-mountain skis all fitting in the same category.   Some I absolutely hated, most were Ok, but a couple of pairs were perfect fit.  Knew it after half a dozen turns.  Then I zeroed in on the best length.  Considering the number of hours I will spend on a pair of skis, taking time and money to choose well is definitely worth it.



It would be nice if most mountains had a real "demo center" on mountain where they carry numerous brands and you can swap out skis over the course of the day. Sugarbush for example only has Volkl, K2, and Rossi for their on-mountain demos. It is actually a bit surprising they don't have Dynastar as well since Egan is such a big proponent of his Cham 107 skis...

I have no issues spending the money on demoing if I can demo the skis that I'm interested in. I like my current skis very much, but like you said there could be something better that I simply haven't tried.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> It would be nice if most mountains had a real "demo center" on mountain where they carry numerous brands and you can swap out skis over the course of the day. Sugarbush for example only has Volkl, K2, and Rossi for their on-mountain demos. It is actually a bit surprising they don't have Dynastar as well since Egan is such a big proponent of his Cham 107 skis...
> 
> I have no issues spending the money on demoing if I can demo the skis that I'm interested in. I like my current skis very much, but like you said there could be something better that I simply haven't tried.



Stowe Toys is pretty good for all day Demo programs

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/equipment/stowe-toys-demo-centers/


----------



## Abubob (Apr 26, 2016)

mishka said:


> this is nonsense… You must be joking


Obviously, Mishka wants to build you a pair of skis.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Obviously, Mishka wants to build you a pair of skis.



I think Mishka should do a special Tunaspeed addition of his GS skis with built-in speedometer.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I think Mishka should do a special Tunaspeed addition of his GS skis with built-in speedometer.



i searched Trace and SkiTracks for user TUNA and TUNASPEED so i could see his awesomeness but couldn't find.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 26, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i searched Trace and SkiTracks for user TUNA and TUNASPEED so i could see his awesomeness but couldn't find.


These sites are for mere mortal human speed.   There is an input error for tunaspeed numbers.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2016)

I have been on my current skis for 3 seasons. I'm on my second pair and I have a new set in plastic. I love them.

I demoed them because Ramp was a new manufacturer and Hawkshot said I would like them. My approach was that I would not like them at all. More to prove rockered mid fats would suck on such an icy day. 

I bought my first pair that afternoon. Demoing was obviously a big factor.


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I think Mishka should do a special Tunaspeed addition of his GS skis with built-in speedometer.



 interesting idea lol.


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Obviously, Mishka wants to build you a pair of skis.



obviously your method of ski peaking is much more scientific.

taken from another thread   





Abubob said:


> I will buy whatever is less than $200 so any unused  front side carver from 2014 2016 will do.



to explain....  stiffness is only one parameter of  many and means nothing alone. It's like comparing  BMW and Saturn using only horsepower


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 26, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I have been on my current skis for 3 seasons. I'm on my second pair and I have a new set in plastic. I love them.
> 
> I demoed them because Ramp was a new manufacturer and Hawkshot said I would like them. My approach was that I would not like them at all. More to prove rockered mid fats would suck on such an icy day.
> 
> I bought my first pair that afternoon. Demoing was obviously a big factor.



Which Ramp did you buy? My daughter's coach at Wawa had peacepipes and he loved them.


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Since 2010 I've had Rossignol Phantom 80s at 185 length and these were a massive improvement over anything I'd skied before.
> 
> I have abused the heck out of these skis and it's a wonder they only have some top coat damage, worn edges (that's my bad), scrapes in the base and one small bubble in the base.
> 
> ...



I had the Phantom SC 87 skis and really enjoyed them.  They did take a beating and loved speed.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm a big fan of demoing, although I've found it sometimes difficult to demo the particular pair of skis you want under the conditions you want. That was a big reason the last pair of skis I actually bought without demoing. I did take advice on that pair from my cousin though who at the time was very familiar with my skiing style and knew what other skis I liked as well as listened to my feedback on the skis that I was able to demo. I did get a good deal on the skis during the summer though, so worst case the thought was if I didn't like them I could most likely sell them and get some of my money back.
> 
> From a stranger that doesn't know how I ski though, then it could be tough to take advice. This thread is a great example of how people like different skis. Tuna loves his Rossi skis...me on the other hand have never skied a pair of Rossis that I did like!


But I've only Demo'd once. I like to ski too much and hate the hassle. I pretty much toss on skis and figure them out. Plus getting SL skis, not much variability from one to next. I even used my teens head SL skis we bought used and she didn't really like. Next 2 pairs were used Rossi SLs I somehow bought used. This was after a couple pairs of all mountain cruisers when I switched to parabolics. That switch was when I made bad decisions (even after demo) because I rally didn't know what I needed. Was on SL sticks before, should have just stuck with them. 

Maybe starting to ski in 1970 with woods and leather lace ups (hand me downs) and needing to keep up with fiends at all costs with shit gear made me able to ski anything put in front of me for rest of my life. I ski skis, not vice versa. So have never obsessed about geAr.


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Maybe starting to ski in 1970 with woods and leather lace ups (hand me downs) and needing to keep up with fiends at all costs with shit gear made me able to ski anything put in front of me for rest of my life. I ski skis, not vice versa. So have never obsessed about geAr.



I get that POV.  I  uy gear based on what is affordable and available from the previous year.  Never had N issue.  If you lkke a ski there is nothing wrong with sticking with the new version of them.

That being said, i never denoed skis before until this year.  There is something to be said for that too.  I like what i tried and will hunt for a bargin of that model if possible.  In yhe end i will take what i can get and will make the ski work for me.


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> But I've only Demo'd once. I like to ski too much and hate the hassle. I pretty much toss on skis and figure them out. Plus getting SL skis, not much variability from one to next. I even used my teens head SL skis we bought used and she didn't really like. Next 2 pairs were used Rossi SLs I somehow bought used. This was after a couple pairs of all mountain cruisers when I switched to parabolics. That switch was when I made bad decisions (even after demo) because I rally didn't know what I needed. Was on SL sticks before, should have just stuck with them.
> 
> Maybe starting to ski in 1970 with woods and leather lace ups (hand me downs) and needing to keep up with fiends at all costs with shit gear made me able to ski anything put in front of me for rest of my life. I ski skis, not vice versa. So have never obsessed about geAr.



As Mishka is saying, there are many variables that go into how ski performs and feels; that's a simple truth. As a serious skier, I think you do yourself a disservice to have only demoed once in the 46 years you've been skiing. It sounds contradictory to say you like to ski so much that you don't feel like carefully choosing the best ski for you. Sunday River is one of the easier places to demo conveniently.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 27, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Maybe starting to ski in 1970 with woods and leather lace ups (hand me downs) and needing to keep up with fiends at all costs with shit gear made me able to ski anything put in front of me for rest of my life.



Any skier with good technique can make anything work.  But it's really, and I mean really sweet when you find planks that are really in tune with you.   You're unlikely to recognize this if you don't demo.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> Any skier with good technique can make anything work.  But it's really, and I mean really sweet when you find planks that are really in tune with you.   You're unlikely to recognize this if you don't demo.



I agree. When I first demo'd skis I was amazed at how different some of the skis performed and reacted (even within the same category and with similar profiles). Sure I could ski any of the skis I tried, but being able to zero in on the ones that really impressed is the whole point and makes a big difference in the long run.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 27, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I agree. When I first demo'd skis I was amazed at how different some of the skis performed and reacted (even within the same category and with similar profiles). Sure I could ski any of the skis I tried, but being able to zero in on the ones that really impressed is the whole point and makes a big difference in the long run.


I would spend 100% of my time in bumps and woods. So that's what I need a ski for yet usually demo days at my mountain are thanksgiving. And when a pow or great bump day does come around - last thing I'm doing is demo'ing stuff. Maybe if a guy would show up at base of lift and let me swap out every other run, I'd do it. But where i'd have to go at my home mountain to demo (learning area) would ruin my day having to demo. Skis I've put 100 days on for last 2 seasons I did not demo. Went for deal and brand, rolled the dice and love them. But honestly, every pair of SL skis I love, so I don't obsess much. Sure my current volkls are different then my heads or rossi's, but all 3 made me happy. i want to ski. So demo'ing is not a fun thing for me like others find it.  I guess if I was able to ski whenever I wanted I'd find it more enjoyable. But instead it's a weekend, dying to get on slopes...jonesing all week at work...demo?!  No effing way!  Luckily I don't have big regrets not doing so n


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Which Ramp did you buy? My daughter's coach at Wawa had peacepipes and he loved them.



Woodpeckers. Demoed the Peacepipes and liked them also but more for dedicated powder skis.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 27, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I have been on my current skis for 3 seasons. I'm on my second pair and I have a new set in plastic. I love them.
> 
> I demoed them because Ramp was a new manufacturer and Hawkshot said I would like them. My approach was that I would not like them at all. More to prove rockered mid fats would suck on such an icy day.
> 
> I bought my first pair that afternoon. Demoing was obviously a big factor.



Ramp came to Magic the season before last and I must say I did like their offerings. It didn't hurt that The owner of Ramp's daughter joined us. She's a strong skier, very nice oh and smoking hot too


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 27, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I would spend 100% of my time in bumps and woods. So that's what I need a ski for yet usually demo days at my mountain are thanksgiving. And when a pow or great bump day does come around - last thing I'm doing is demo'ing stuff. Maybe if a guy would show up at base of lift and let me swap out every other run, I'd do it. But where i'd have to go at my home mountain to demo (learning area) would ruin my day having to demo. Skis I've put 100 days on for last 2 seasons I did not demo. Went for deal and brand, rolled the dice and love them. But honestly, every pair of SL skis I love, so I don't obsess much. Sure my current volkls are different then my heads or rossi's, but all 3 made me happy. i want to ski. So demo'ing is not a fun thing for me like others find it.  I guess if I was able to ski whenever I wanted I'd find it more enjoyable. But instead it's a weekend, dying to get on slopes...jonesing all week at work...demo?!  No effing way!  Luckily I don't have big regrets not doing so n



You don't want to do it on a demo day.   You want to deal with a skishop right on the hill which carries enough different brands.  You want to take a day off mid-week (no traffic in the shop) with reasonable conditions (obviously, nobody wants to demo on a pow day).   The skishop should dictate your choice of hill, but ideally, pick smaller than larger.  For most skis, you won't need 2000' vertical to figure it out.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2016)

Edd said:


> As Mishka is saying, there are many variables that go into how ski performs and feels; that's a simple truth. As a serious skier, I think you do yourself a disservice to have only demoed once in the 46 years you've been skiing. It sounds contradictory to say you like to ski so much that you don't feel like carefully choosing the best ski for you. Sunday River is one of the easier places to demo conveniently.



Well there is only so much time to demo and only certian days for demo days orherwise you may have to pay for it.  How do you know if you have demoed the the best ski for you?  Or do you pick the best one you have demoed and go with that?  That approach may make you forgo skis that are really better for you because they were not demoed.  Such a dilemma!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> (obviously, nobody wants to demo on a pow day)



This is true...and yet the only ski I could see myself possibly wanting at the moment would be specifically a pow one! :smile: That sure makes it difficult!

Completely agree with your advice about not doing it on a demo day though and using an on-hill shop instead. That's where one of my earlier complaints comes in about some mountains not having good enough demo shops on the hill. Sugarbush is guilty of this with only 3 brands in their shop to demo.


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well there is only so much time to demo and only certian days for demo days orherwise you may have to pay for it.  How do you know if you have demoed the the best ski for you?  Or do you pick the best one you have demoed and go with that?  That approach may make you forgo skis that are really better for you because they were not demoed.  Such a dilemma!



Not being a weekend skier I almost never do tent demo days, although I have caught a couple. Those are the cheapest with the best selections, usually.  The most common scenario I've experienced is $50 for a day of demos, being able to swap out skis as you like. The $50 comes off the purchase price if you experience ski nirvana and must buy today. 

Someone committed to buying the best ski for them should research well beforehand and be prepared to demo more than one day at one hill. As mentioned earlier, it's worth a few extra bucks to avoid buyer's remorse. YMMV.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 27, 2016)

cdskier said:


> This is true...and yet the only ski I could see myself possibly wanting at the moment would be specifically a pow one! :smile: That sure makes it difficult!



It's impossible to demo a 'pure' pow ski.  Even out West, everything rapidly turns to tracked crud. For tracked crud, I've found that demoing a mid-fat tip rockered ski (95-110 at the waist) in soft bumps is a good substitute.

I've come to the conclusion that true pow skis (fat >110mm fully rockered skis) are not that good unless you heli-ski or ski-doo ski.   They're awesome in untracked powder.    However, untracked powder does not last long in resort, and they are not that good in crud.  For true backcountry skiing, pure pow skis are too wide, too heavy (especially with skins) and traverse poorly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2016)

I lucked out demoing a set of Gotamas during Nemo at Sugarloaf.  There was untracked to be found pretty much all day due to low traffic from out of state road closures.

I didn't end up buying the Gotamas, but grabbed a pair of Nordica Vagabonds the following summer, which had almost the exact same dimensions and construction.  

I agree that a > 110 ski isn't really necessary; especially on the EC.  105-110 range is perfect for a EC powder ski IMO.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2016)

fbrissette said:


> It's impossible to demo a 'pure' pow ski.  Even out West, everything rapidly turns to tracked crud. For tracked crud, I've found that demoing a mid-fat tip rockered ski (95-110 at the waist) in soft bumps is a good substitute.





deadheadskier said:


> I agree that a > 110 ski isn't really necessary; especially on the EC.  105-110 range is perfect for a EC powder ski IMO.



Yea...105-110 would be pretty much what would be my personal definition of a pow ski that I'd want (but no plans to even think about it this year). I definitely don't see a need especially on the east coast for anything wider than that.


----------



## mishka (Apr 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> .  How do you know if you have demoed the the best ski for you?  Or do you pick the best one you have demoed and go with that?  That approach may make you forgo skis that are really better for you because they were not demoed.  Such a dilemma!



to find the right ski is a process and may or may not take one demo day. If you take time and start demo just about anything don't listen to anybody and be open-minded. Eventually you will find THE ONE....trust me you will know. look at it like marriage how did you knew she is the one?

It's only two ways to get SOULMATE SKIS. 
1) find it by demo
 2) have made specifically FOR YOU

I stopped looking at about 15 before moving to second option


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2016)

mishka said:


> 2) have made specifically FOR YOU



how do you decide what to have made?


----------



## mishka (Apr 27, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> how do you decide what to have made?



we go ski together. I'll give you a whole bunch of skis to try. by end of the day YOU'LL know how THE ONE feels like afterwards I complete design. Look at it like going to the tailor to get a suit
in other words only you know/feel "the one" skis for you. You don't need to know anything about ski making and/or ski design. You go ski tell me what you feel and I'll make it happen. 
Same goes when I design skis for myself. first skis I made is aaammm  ....."like a box of chocolates...you never know what you gonna get" lol  skis/designs which follows I knew exactly what I am getting


----------



## benski (Apr 27, 2016)

mishka said:


> we go ski together. I'll give you a whole bunch of skis to try. by end of the day YOU'LL know how THE ONE feels like afterwards I complete design. Look at it like going to the tailor to get a suit
> in other words only you know/feel "the one" skis for you. You don't need to know anything about ski making and/or ski design. You go ski tell me what you feel and I'll make it happen.
> Same goes when I design skis for myself. first skis I made is aaammm  ....."like a box of chocolates...you never know what you gonna get" lol  skis/designs which follows I knew exactly what I am getting



How do you do a better job than ski manufactures?


----------



## mishka (Apr 28, 2016)

benski said:


> How do you do a better job than ski manufactures?



strangely I always have same question

better question would be to ask ski manufacturers.....how come Mad Russian can make better skis?


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2016)

mishka said:


> strangely I always have same question
> 
> better question would be to ask ski manufacturers.....how come Mad Russian can make better skis?



Well I have skied a couple of mishka's skis and tbey do ski well.  Very light!  I did demo a pair of Icelantic Nomad and they reminded me of MR Skis mostly becuase the sound is similar and they were both light.  Even the response was similar.  So I did demo two sets of skis now that I think about it.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Yea...105-110 would be pretty much what would be my personal definition of a pow ski that I'd want (but no plans to even think about it this year). I definitely don't see a need especially on the east coast for anything wider than that.



Exactly my thinking.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well I have skied a couple of mishka's skis and tbey do ski well.  Very light!  I did demo a pair of Icelantic Nomad and they reminded me of MR Skis mostly becuase the sound is similar and they were both light.  Even the response was similar.  So I did demo two sets of skis now that I think about it.



Ramps also very light; a great feature of using bamboo.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 28, 2016)

How large is Mr. Tunapants?


----------



## mishka (Apr 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well I have skied a couple of mishka's skis and tbey do ski well.  Very light!  I did demo a pair of Icelantic Nomad and they reminded me of MR Skis mostly becuase the sound is similar and they were both light.  Even the response was similar.  So I did demo two sets of skis now that I think about it.



 lets me get this straight… you trying to find skis preform similarly to mine?   why?


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2016)

mishka said:


> lets me get this straight… you trying to find skis preform similarly to mine?   why?



Not necessarily,  I was comparing the quality of yours to Icelantic.  I do plan of looking for a wider ski but not sure what yet.


----------



## mishka (Apr 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Not necessarily,  I was comparing the quality of yours to Icelantic.  I do plan of looking for a wider ski but not sure what yet.



 you compare as equal in quality and performance my first generation skis to over 10 years of ski making Icelantic's skis then I'm doing a lot better. Now... 16/17 skis get fifth-generation construction and layup as a result substantially better performance


----------



## mishka (Apr 29, 2016)

mishka said:


> we go ski together. *I'll give you a whole bunch of skis to try*. by end of the day YOU'LL know how THE ONE feels like afterwards I complete design. Look at it like going to the tailor to get a suit
> in other words only you know/feel "the one" skis for you. You don't need to know anything about ski making and/or ski design. You go ski tell me what you feel and I'll make it happen.
> Same goes when I design skis for myself. first skis I made is aaammm  ....."like a box of chocolates...you never know what you gonna get" lol  skis/designs which follows I knew exactly what I am getting



I thought and realized ... need to make a clarification. When I said "whole bunch of skis to try" I meant not just the skis... Mad Russian skis of different shapes and sizes


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2016)

How many models do you have now?

You should post a picture of the full line up


----------



## tumbler (Apr 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Normally I agree.
> 
> The Steadfast I enjoy so much, I briefly entertained the idea of buying a back up pair to "cellar"



Me too but I'm going to try the Enforcer 93


----------



## mishka (Apr 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> How many models do you have now?
> 
> You should post a picture of the full line up



7  next season. Two new for next season.  All of them on MadRussian Facebook page already. I would rather use prototype instead of a model because each design can be build differently even of same shape I can make skis with substantially different performance

where should I post pictures in the way that it doesn't looks marketing or advertisement lol


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2016)

Has tuna responded in the thread or was he just trolling?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm deciding between Nordica Encorcer 93 or Kastle FX95 HP currently.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm deciding between Nordica Encorcer 93 or Kastle FX95 HP currently.



Both are reasonable choices. Either would do you well.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

